# Triumph vs. Encore



## Rabbit guy (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok everyone I'm looking into getting a new muzzel loader this year. I currently have a TC Black Diamond and absolutly love it. I have two reasons for getting another one. First If "I" get a new one I can hand the black diamond down to my son and he can hunt during ml season. The second is cleaning the BD in my opinion is a pain. I 've always had my heart set on someday getting an Encore. But reality says I can only afford a lesser gun. So after doing alot of research I think I've settled on the Triumph with synthetic stock and the weather shield barrel. Well, I was in our local gun shop (Johnson's Sporting Goods) today and they have some nice used Encores for about the same price as the new Triumph I was planning on getting. The Encore I like, has a wood stock and a blue barrel. Both guns will have to have a scope put on them. I will be able to purchase other barrels for the Encore, but it is used. The Triumph is new but its just a ml with no options for the future. Opinions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Get the used Encore.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

skipper34 said:


> Get the used Encore.


I second that.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

I have the tc triumph and would highly recommend it. It's very easy to clean and on top of that, it is, hands down, the most accurate mz I have ever shot.

If you get the triumph I am sure you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd opt for the Encore because of the versitility and because I'm guessing it will have a better re-sale value (larger market of potential buyers than just MZloaders) but whichever you get, do yourself a favor and get it in Stainless instead of blues.

I've had an Encore for 3-4 years now and love it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I love my Encore and depending how certain you are of opting for different barrels, it's the way to go. I'd also opt for stainless though especially in a Muzzleloader. One thing to think about, make sure the Encore is in excellent condition. You usually don't see many used Encores because their versatility makes people keep them. There are "rogue" Encores out there that people just can't get to shoot well for what ever reason. It's my gut feeling that it's these gun that end up on the used racks....just a gut feeling and nothing more. My Encore is very accurate, I've never had any problems developing loads the gun likes, ever. Just an fyi.

The Triump is a great muzzleloader and represents a pretty good value imo. The weathershield barrel is not stainless, but it is better than standard blued steel. Maintanance with any muzzleloader is extremely important regardless of material as you've likely found out with the Diamond. I'm sure you'd be very happy with the Triump, and you'd be happy with an Encore as well!! Good luck with the decision!


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

encore 

you can get barrels, and different stocks. SO when you have the money you can turn it into the gun you always wanted


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

I was thinking about getting a Triumph to replace my Encore but I don't like the fact that even on the weathershield Triumphs the inside of the barrel is still just blued and that's where I really think the stainless steel makes the biggest difference, inside the barrel. If they made a true SS Triumph I'd probably get one.


----------



## Rabbit guy (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the imput everyone. Mihunter, courious why do you want to replace your Encore with the next grade lower gun?


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

My Encore setup is really heavy with the Maxima steel 1 pc base and detachable rings with a Zeiss 3.5x10x44. I thought I might get the lighter Triumph and a lighter Nikon Omega scope and save some weight but once I checked out the Triumph better and realized only the outside of the barrel is coated and the Omega gives up a lot to the Zeiss I'm pretty happy with what I have, all 10lbs of her. Can't really go wrong with any of the Thompson Centers IMO.





Rabbit guy said:


> Thanks for the imput everyone. Mihunter, courious why do you want to replace your Encore with the next grade lower gun?


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

I own three and a reciever for future use.

Some curse em, but most don't.

I obviously don't


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been tossing this around for some time now aswell.encore or triumph?


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

if you're strictly after a muzzleloader look at the omega IMO it is a better gun than the triumph. If you want to switch barrels get the encore but again stainless in the way to go, at least for me and my poor track record of spit shining after every outing. I would see what he could do for you on a stainless Omega with a synthetic stock, just a thought!


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

road trips said:


> I've been tossing this around for some time now aswell.encore or triumph?



Knight longrange hunter! Check one of them out before you jump on the TC bandwagon.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

I own a T/C Triumph in camo with Weather Shield I have a one piece Talley mount holding a 3x9x40 Nikon Prohunter in camo. The gun is very accurate and is good looking toboot. Very easy to clean and surprisingly light.

From what I understand the stainless in most guns will discolor if not cleaned within a day or so of its use (ie. blood) whereas the weather shield does not.........is this true stainless users?


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

PaleRider said:


> I own a T/C Triumph in camo with Weather Shield I have a one piece Talley mount holding a 3x9x40 Nikon Prohunter in camo. The gun is very accurate and is good looking toboot. Very easy to clean and surprisingly light.
> 
> From what I understand the stainless in most guns will discolor if not cleaned within a day or so of its use (ie. blood) whereas the weather shield does not.........is this true stainless users?


I've owned a variety of stainless rifles & pistols, both in centerfire and muzzleloading calibers and have never found stainless to discolor. You can scratch the matte finish on it sometimes but it stays the same color. Then again, I don't make a habit of rubbing blood on my firearms, either, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Well that's what the counter guy at Bass Pro told me anyhow I do have a 45 in stainless and it has never been a problem for it..........even though I like to wash it in the blood of a fresh kill:lol:


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

There is only two manufactures that guarantee accuracy from the factory, Knight and Savage. It only took me 1/2 can of powder to shoot a 2" group at 200 yards with my Knight LRH. The only reason that there is a used T/C Encore on the shelf is because IT WON"T SHOOT! BEEN THERE, DONE THAT!!!! 

Buyer beware!


----------



## Rabbit guy (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, first thanks for all the input, it really gave me alot to think about. I finally decided on the Triumph. I talked with on of the gunsmiths at Johnsons and was asking him alot of questions about both guns. His pinion on the triumph was that it was areally great gun and would do everything I asked it to. As far as the Encore, I asked him about being used and why someone one would trade it in. He said all reasons... need money, want different gun and so on. When I asked him about the different barrels he said yeh you can buy different barrels, but for a little extra you could buy a gun that really fits your need instead of just buying a barrel. As for my imidiate future I wont be needing anymore barrels. Plus the Triumph is new and comes with a warrenty. I'll put a scope on it next year. Thanks again for the comments.


----------

